# Animal Crossing Sound FX



## Bacon Boy (Sep 21, 2008)

Like talking, walking, the works.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2008)

What about them? =o


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 21, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> What about them? =o


I need some. For something I'm making.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 21, 2008)

I can talk into a microphone like an idiot if you want.

Otherwise, I truly have no clue what to tell ya'.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I can talk into a microphone like an idiot if you want.
> 
> Otherwise, I truly have no clue what to tell ya'.


haha!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I can talk into a microphone like an idiot if you want.
> 
> Otherwise, I truly have no clue what to tell ya'.


or i can try to record the sounds.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 1, 2008)

I think it would be hard to record sounds since music plays in the background at the same time


----------



## KingKombat (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmmmm.....not sure what to tell you.
stormcommander made an excellent point thar. If you have some sort of portable mic, i suggest you put your tv louder than usual and record it like that. Later you can cut stuff out.


----------

